# Extreme Yoga Gone Wrong



## OhTall1 (Aug 28, 2019)

File this under Play Stupid Games, Win Stupid Prizes.  110 broken bones?!

*Woman falls off balcony while practicing 'extreme' yoga, posing for pictures: report*
*Published* 14 hours ago

*Woman falls off balcony while practicing ‘extreme’ yoga, posing for pictures: report*
Alexa Terrazas, 23, a college student in Mexico, survived after reportedly falling 80 feet from a sixth-floor balcony while performing a yoga pose over a railing last weekend.








*NUEVO LEON, Mexico (FOX News)* - A college student in Mexico survived after reportedly falling 80 feet from a sixth-floor balcony while performing a yoga pose over a railing last weekend.

In a still shot spread widely on social media, the young woman, identified by the Mexican newspaper El Universal as 23-year-old Alexa Terrazas, is seen hanging upside down on the outside of the balcony rail while supporting herself with her waist and the weight of her legs, which are bent. According to a tweet, the woman was practicing "extreme" yoga.

After the picture was taken, the woman fell from the apartment balcony and broke both of her legs, as well as suffered fractures to her arms, hips and head, El Universal reported.

*According to the publication, the woman, living in San Pedro in Nuevo Leon, broke 110 bones and underwent 11 hours of surgery following the fall. She will face years of recovery.*

The Nuevo Leon Attorney General’s Office investigated the fall and found the guard rail did not have structural damages, local outlets reported.

It was not known if the woman had performed the risky stunt before.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 28, 2019)

Just stick to regular yoga. 

She's lucky to be alive.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 28, 2019)

I googled extreme yoga and it's a bunch of cirque du soleil poses which is actually what I was expecting. I thought this article was going to be somebody broke their neck tryna position their head to kiss their own behind or something. 

What this fool did was not extreme yoga.  It was some fool wangery for the gram and she got all the attention she wanted.


----------



## Southernbella. (Aug 28, 2019)

I can't even imagine the pain of her recovery. Just dumb.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Aug 28, 2019)

She should have practiced on the first floor.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Aug 28, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I googled extreme yoga and it's a bunch of cirque du soleil poses which is actually what I was expecting. I thought this article was going to be somebody broke their neck tryna position their head to kiss their own behind or something.
> 
> What this fool did was not extreme yoga.  It was some fool wangery for the gram and she got all the attention she wanted.


----------



## discodumpling (Aug 28, 2019)

110 broken bones ain't enough for this level of ******. Ironically yoga will help with her recovery. She should start by figuring out her need to do it for the gram.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Aug 28, 2019)

Why do people need so much attention?


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Aug 28, 2019)

Reportedly the first person extreme yoga went horrible awry for was Humpty Dumpty. He was posing for Mother Goose rhymes. Sadly, all the kings horses and men couldn't but him back together again. Fortunately for her reconstructive surgery has come a long way since then. She gone be alright. Moral of the story is those who don't learn from history are doomed to repeat it.

#HumptyDidItFirst
#StupidityKillsWhenCombinedWithYoga


----------



## ClassyJSP (Aug 28, 2019)

Welp, I have NOTHING nice to say so I'll shut up and leave this post.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 28, 2019)

FoxxyLocs said:


> She should have practiced on the first floor.


I spit out my drink.


----------



## OhTall1 (Aug 28, 2019)

FoxxyLocs said:


> She should have practiced on the first floor.


Gotta be honest, that was one of my first thoughts.  Like did she work her way up to the 6th floor, or did she (literally) just go for broke at start on the 6th?


----------



## Kalia1 (Aug 28, 2019)

People need to “Get somewhere and sit down” as my Grandmother used to say


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 28, 2019)

OhTall1 said:


> Gotta be honest, that was one of my first thoughts.  Like did she work her way up to the 6th floor, or did she (literally) just go for broke at start on the 6th?


If doofus had an ounce of sense, she would have done it on the first floor and posted that she was on the 6th floor.   If it was that serious she could have photoshopped some sky into the background.


----------



## dancinstallion (Aug 28, 2019)

110 bones! So she just broke every major bone and half of all her bones in her body.

I think she set a record for most bones broken by doing something really stupid.


----------



## chocolat79 (Aug 28, 2019)

dancinstallion said:


> 110 bones! So she just broke every major bone and half of all her bones in her body.
> 
> I think she set a record for most bones broken by doing something something stupid.


I was about to say she broke over half the bones in her body.  Welp, she chose that life


----------



## weaveadiva (Aug 28, 2019)

This is scary. I'm glad she survived.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Aug 29, 2019)

Goombay_Summer said:


> Reportedly the first person extreme yoga went horrible awry for was Humpty Dumpty. He was posing for Mother Goose rhymes. Sadly, all the kings horses and men couldn't but him back together again.
> 
> #HumptyDidItFirst
> #StupidityKillsWhenCombinedWithYoga


----------



## Keen (Aug 29, 2019)

This thread is not supposed to be funny. I feel bad for laughing at some of these comments. #humptyDidItFirst #mostbonesbroken #SheDidItForTheGram


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Sep 2, 2019)

Keen said:


> This thread is not supposed to be funny. I feel bad for laughing at some of these comments. #humptyDidItFirst #mostbonesbroken #SheDidItForTheGram



Girl...  that #HumptyDidItFirst almost took me clean out!


----------

